# Odd USB Issue



## hermy65 (Aug 6, 2011)

All of a sudden my GNex will no longer connect to my Win7 laptop. It has worked flawlessly for the last month or so since i bought it. Now when i plug it in it tries to install drivers again and ends up not installing drivers for something called INTF2. Ive tried uninstalling the drivers and re-installing them to no avail.

Also, adb devices finds nothing if anyone wants to know.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Not sure what has happened I know other have had similar issues, try booting into recovery or fastboot and see if its recognized.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

hermy65 said:


> All of a sudden my GNex will no longer connect to my Win7 laptop. It has worked flawlessly for the last month or so since i bought it. Now when i plug it in it tries to install drivers again and ends up not installing drivers for something called INTF2. Ive tried uninstalling the drivers and re-installing them to no avail.
> 
> Also, adb devices finds nothing if anyone wants to know.


I just had the same issue after flashing the 4.0.4 rom posted by amplified (think that's his name). I restored an AOKP backup and all was OK again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

I had it to on Liquids 1.0, I don't think it is the rom though. I am thinking it has to do with lean kernel and leantweaks, then running the super charger script. I went back to Faux kernel and ran super charger and am OK again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Pretty sure this has to do with the kernel. Big you are running a kernel that includes the new USB fast charge mod than you will have issues.

You can disable fast charge so as to use the USB to transfer files.

Use root explorer and go to syskernelfast_charge force_fast_charge open in text editor and change the 1 to 0

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## r00t_like_an_antel0pe (Aug 18, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Pretty sure this has to do with the kernel. Big you are running a kernel that includes the new USB fast charge mod than you will have issues.
> 
> You can disable fast charge so as to use the USB to transfer files.
> 
> ...


USB fast charge is definitely the issue. I'm running AXI0M AOKP B27 KANG with Franco's 3.0.8 Milestone-1 kernel. As soon as I turned off fast charge in Franco's app, it resolved the problem.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I had the same issue. Almost sure it's IMO's kernel. Changed to Franco's and everything is kosher now.


----------



## TEK112 (Dec 22, 2011)

It is fast charge 100%. That is probably why LeanKernel has USB fast charge reset on reboot. You can turn it off and on easily through leantweaks.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Pretty sure this has to do with the kernel. Big you are running a kernel that includes the new USB fast charge mod than you will have issues.
> 
> You can disable fast charge so as to use the USB to transfer files.
> 
> ...


Thanks Art. I just ran into this on Trinity Kernel and I had USB fast charge enabled. I disabled and drivers installed fine. Thanks again.


----------

